# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام الهيئة العامة للولاية على أموال القاصرين

## هيثم الفقى

النظام ينص على تولي وزير العدل رئاسة مجلس إدارة الهيئة..
41 مادة تحدد معالم مشروع نظام الهيئة العامة للولاية على أموال القاصرين ومن في حكمهم

الرياض - و.أ.س:
حوى مشروع نظام الهيئة العامة للولاية على أموال القاصرين ومن في حكمهم الذي وافق عليه مجلس الوزراء يوم الاثنين الموافق 12/3/1427ه احدى وأربعين مادة جاءت على النحو التالي:

الفصل الأول:

إنشاء الهيئة واختصاصاتها..

المادة الاولى..

تنشأ بموجب هذا النظام هيئة تسمى الهيئة العامة للولاية على أموال القاصرين ومن في حكمهم ومقرها مدينة الرياض وتكون لها فروع في مناطق ومحافظات المملكة الاخرى ولها شخصية اعتبارية وميزانية مستقلة ويشار اليها بلفظ الهيئة أينما وردت في نصوص هذا النظام وترتبط بوزير العدل.

المادة الثانية:

تتولى الهيئة الولاية على الاموال التي لا حافظ لها حقيقة أو حكما (الا الله سبحانه وتعالى) وتمارس من الاختصاصات مثل ما خول للولي أو الوصي أو القيم أو الوكيل أو الناظر وعليها الواجبات المقررة عليهم (طبقا لاحكام الشريعة الاسلامية والانظمة المرعية) ولها على الأخص ما يأتي:

٭ الوصاية على أموال القصر والحمل الذين لا ولي ولا وصي لهم وإدارة أموالهم.

٭ القوامة على أموال ناقصي الأهلية وفاقديها الذين لم تعين المحكمة المختصة قيما لإدارة أموالهم.

٭ إدارة أموال من لا يعرف له وارث وأموال الغائبين والمفقودين والوكالة عنهم في المسائل المالية.

٭ حفظ أموال المجهولين واللقطات والسرقات حتى تثبت لاصحابها شرعا.

٭ الاشراف على تصرفات الاوصياء والقيمين والاولياء.

٭ حفظ الديات والاموال والتركات المتنازع عليها حتى ينتهي الايجاب الشرعي فيها اذا عهدت المحكمة المختصة الى الهيئة بذلك.

٭ إدارة الاوقاف الأهلية التي يوصي للهيئة بنظارتها أو التي تعين عليها.

٭ حفظ أقيام الاوقاف الخيرية العامة حتى شراء البدل من قبل مجلس الاوقاف الاعلى وذلك بعد أذن المحكمة المختصة بهذا الشأن.

٭ أي مهمة تسند اليها بموجب النظام أو قرار من مجلس الوزراء أو أمر سام.

وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية الضوابط اللازمة لتنفيذ هذه المادة.

الفصل الثاني:

مجلس إدارة الهيئة

المادة الثالثة

يشكل للهيئة مجلس إدارة على النحو الآتي:

1- وزير العدل - رئيسا.

2- رئيس الهيئة - نائبا للرئيس.

3- تسعة أعضاء من ذوي الخبرة والكفاية والتخصص يعينون لمدة ثلاث سنوات قابلة للتجديد لمرة واحدة على أن يكون من بينهم اثنان من ذوي الاختصاص الشرعي واثنان من ذوي الاختصاص المالي والاقتصادي وخبير في الانظمة ويصدر بتعيينهم والتجديد لهم وتحديد مكافآتهم قرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من وزير العدل.

المادة الرابعة:

مجلس إدارة الهيئة هو السلطة العليا التي تتولى شؤونها وإدارة أمورها ووضع السياسة العامة التي تسير عليها. وله بصفة خاصة الاختصاصات الآتية:

٭ اقتراح مشروعات الانظمة المتعلقة بعمل الهيئة وعلاقتها بغيرها ورفع ذلك بحسب الاجراءات النظامية.

٭ اعداد اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا النظام.

٭ اعتماد اللوائح المالية والإدارية للهيئة.

٭ تكوين اللجان ومنحها الصلاحيات اللازمة بهدف انجاز المسائل التي تعرض عليها على أن تشترك وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية في أي لجنة لها علاقة باختصاص الوزارة.

٭ تفويض بعض صلاحياته لمن يرى من منسوبي الهيئة في حدود القواعد التي يضعها.

٭ المحافظة على أموال المشمولين بهذا النظام الموجودة خارج البلاد وبيان كيفية إدارتها وما يلزم لذلك.

٭ تنظيم طرق ووسائل استثمار وإدارة أموال المشمولين بهذا النظام.

٭ إنشاء فروع ومكاتب للهيئة لتحقيق أغراضها.

٭ الموافقة على التقرير السنوي والحساب الختامي للهيئة ورفعهما الى رئيس مجلس الوزراء حسب النظام.

٭ اعتماد مشروع ميزانية الهيئة والتقديرات المالية السنوية لايرادات الهيئة ومصروفاتها المشمولة بهذا النظام.

٭ تخصيص نسبة لا تتجاوز (5 بالمائة) من صافي عائد استثمار الاموال التي تديرها الهيئة لما يعود بالنفع العام على جميع الاغراض التي أنشئت من أجلها وتغطية جزء من مصروفاتها.

٭ اعتماد الحسابات السنوية لايرادات ومصروفات الاوقاف المشمولة بهذا النظام.

المادة الخامسة:

يجتمع مجلس الإدارة بصفة دورية مرة كل شهرين على الاقل للنظر في الموضوعات المدرجة في جدول أعماله. ويجوز للرئيس دعوة المجلس للاجتماع كلما دعت الحاجة الى ذلك أو بناء على طلب ثلاثة من أعضائه ولا يكون اجتماع المجلس صحيحا الا اذا حضره ثلثا الاعضاء على أن يكون من بينهم الرئيس أو نائبه. وتكن مداولات المجلس سرية.

وتصدر قرارات المجلس بالاغلبية المطلقة لعدد أعضائه فاذا تساوت الاصوات رجح الجانب الذي صوت مع رئيس الجلسة.

ويجوز للمجلس أن يدعو الى حضور جلساته من يرى الاستعانة بهم من العاملين في الهيئة أو غيرهم من الخبراء والفنيين دون أن يكون لهم حق التصويت.

ويكون للمجلس أمين عام يتولى تدوين محاضر جلساته وقراراته في سجل خاص.

المادة السادسة

إذا خلا محل أحد أعضاء مجلس الادارة لأي سبب يقترح وزير العدل من يحل محله ويصدر بذلك قرار من مجلس الوزراء.

ويجوز لوزير العدل اعتبار العضو مستقيلا اذا تغيب عن حضور ثلاث جلسات متتالية دون عذر مقبول.

المادة السابعة

يكون المجلس من بين أعضائه اللجان الدائمة الآتية التي تمارس الاختصاصات المبنية أمامها اللجنة الشرعية لإبداء الرأي الشرعي في أعمال الهيئة.

لجنة الاستثمار لاعداد استراتيجية وسياسات استثمار الاموال ومتابعة تنفيذ ما يتم إعداده من خطط في هذا الشأن.

لجنة المشروعات الوقفية للاشراف على الأموال الوقفية وريعها ومتابعة صرفها تنفيذا لشروط الواقفين ورغباتهم.

الفصل الثالث

ادارة الهيئة

المادة الثامنة

يكون للهيئة رئيس بالمرتبة الممتازة يعين بأمر ملكي كما يكون له نائب أو أكثر يعينون بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على اقتراح من وزير العدل.. ويعد رئيس الهيئة هو المسؤول التنفيذي عن ادارة الهيئة ومرجعه رئيس مجلس الادارة 0 وتتركز مسؤولياته في حدود ما ينص عليه هذا النظام وما يقرره.

مجلس الادارة.. ويكلف الرئيس في حالة غيابه أحد نوابه ليحل محله في ممارسة اختصاصاته وذلك بعد موافقة وزير العدل 0 ويمارس رئيس الهيئة الاختصاصات الآتية:

متابعة القرارات الصادرة من مجلس الادارة وتنفيذها.

اقتراح مشروع الميزانية والتقديرات المالية والحساب الختامي للمشمولين بهذا النظام وعرضه على مجلس الادارة.

إعداد التقرير السنوي العام عن أعمال الهيئة وعرضه على مجلس الادارة.

الاشراف على منسوبي الهيئة طبقا للصلاحيات الممنوحة له وما تحدده اللوائح.

اصدار أوامر بالمصروفات الخاصة بالهيئة بموجب الميزانية السنوية المعتمدة.

اقتراح خطط الهيئة وبرامجها والاشراف على تنفيذها بعد موافقة مجلس الادارة عليها.

الاشراف على إعداد الحسابات السنوية لكل وقف من الأوقاف المشمولة بهذا النظام.

ولرئيس الهيئة أن يفوض بعض هذه الاختصاصات لاحد نوابه.

المادة التاسعة

يمثل الهيئة في صلاتها بغيرها من الجهات وأمام القضاء رئيس الهيئة أو من ينيبه.

الفصل الرابع

الاوقاف الاهلية (الذرية)

المادة العاشرة

تختص الهيئة بالنظارة على جميع الاوقاف الاهلية التي لا ناظر عليها وكذلك المشتركة فيما يختص بالوقف الاهلي. ولها حق الاشراف على النظار المعينين اذا عهدت اليها المحكمة المختصة أو اقتضت المصلحة ذلك. وعلى الناظر المعين تقديم حساب دوري الى الهيئة عن ايرادات ومصروفات الوقف.

واذا تبين أنه يقوم بأعمال مضرة بمال الوقف فللهيئة أن تعترض على ما لا يسوغ من تلك الاعمال وتعرض أمره على المحكمة المختصة لمحاسبته أو عزله.

اضافة ثالثة

المادة الحادية عشرة

يجوز للهيئة المطالبة بالقسمة وللمحكمة المختصة الاذن بذلك اذا كان الموقوف حصة شائعة مشتركة بين الواقف ومالك اخر أو أكثر أو مشتركة بين وقفين أو أكثر.

المادة الثانية عشرة

يجوز للناظر اذا خرب الوقف أو تعذرت عودته لانتاج غلة أو كان أرضا لا غلة لها ولا يوجد ما يعمر به من ريع الوقف أن يأذن لمن يعمره من ماله ببناء أو غرس أو نحوهما لمدة معلومة وبأجر معين على أن يكون البناء أو الغرس ملكا للباني أو الغارس يصح له التصرف فيه تصرف الملاك ويورث عنه وينتهي حق من يعمر الوقف بحلول الاجل المعين له. ويجوز اذا تحققت غبطة الوقف أن يعوض المعمر عما بناه أو غرسه بقيمة المثل عند حلول الاجل المعين له اذا اشترط ذلك.

الفصل الخامس

ادارة الاموال واستثمارها

المادة الثالثة عشرة

لا يجوز للهيئة أن تستبدل بالوقف مثله الا اذا اشترط الواقف ذلك لنفسه أو لغيره أو صار الوقف لا ينتفع به كليا أو صار لا يفي بمؤونته أو نزعت ملكيته للمنفعة العامة.

لا يجوز بيع الوقف أو الاستبدال به غيره أو الاذن بتعميره أو نقله من مكانه الا بعد موافقة المحكمة المختصة.

المادة الرابعة عشرة

تكون جميع استثمارات الهيئة وتصرفاتها المالية وفقا لاحكام الشريعة الاسلامية.

المادة الخامسة عشرة

للهيئة بعد اذن مجلس الادارة أن تقوم باستثمار نسبة من الاموال التي تديرها باسمها يوزع عائدها على المشمولين بهذا النظام.

وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية الضوابط اللازمة لذلك وكيفية توزيع العائد وتكوين الاحتياطيات.

المادة السادسة عشرة

تتكون أموال الهيئة من جميع أموال المشمولين بهذا النظام المنقولة وغير المنقولة والاموال التي تؤول اليها من أي جهة أخرى.

الدخل الذي تحققه من ممارسة نشاطاتها.

الاموال التي تسهم بها الدولة.

ما يقبله مجلس الادارة من مساعدات وهبات وتبرعات.

المادة السابعة عشرة مع عدم الاخلال بما تقضي به الانظمة المعمول بها لا يجوز لادارة الهيئة مباشرة التصرفات الاتية الا بموافقة من مجلس الادارة وتحت اشرافه

تملك العقارات والمنقولات والاوراق المالية.

تملك شركات قائمة أو المشاركة فيها.

تأسيس الشركات أو المساهمة في تأسيسها.

التصرف في العقار متى كان التصرف ناقلا للملك أو مرتبا لحق عيني أصلي أو تبعي أو تغييره أو نقله.

التصرف في الاسلحة النارية والذخائر.

التصرف في التحف والآثار.

التصرف في الحلى والمجوهرات والاحجار الكريمة ونحوها اذا كانت أثمانها تتجاوز خمسين ألف ريال.

التصرف في المنقولات غير القابلة للتلف أو الحقوق الشخصية أو الاوراق المالية اذا كانت أثمانها تتجاوز خمسين ألف ريال.

قبول التبرعات والمساعدات والهبات أو رفضها.

القيام بالاعمال التجارية أو الصناعية أو الزراعية أو تصفيتها.

اجارة العقارات لمدة أكثر من ثلاث سنوات أو لمدة تمتد الى ما بعد بلوغ القاصر سن الرشد لاكثر من سنة.

تنفيذ التصرفات التي أبرمها المورث بعد التثبت من أن المورث ملتزم بها.

الوفاء بالالتزامات التي يثبت أنها على التركة أو على المشمولين بهذا النظام اذا لم يكن هناك مستند تنفيذي.

تقرير النفقة اللازمة لمن تتولى رعاية شؤونهم ولمن عليها نفقاتهم.

تقرير ما يصرف في اعداد السكن أو في تزويج من تتولى الهيئة ادارة أموالهم.

التنازل عن الحقوق أو جزء منها اذا كان ذلك يحقق مصلحة المشمولين بهذا النظام.

الصلح والتحكيم فيما جاوز خمسين ألف ريال. استثمار الأموال وتصفيتها ويكون للهيئة في سبيل اجراءات التصفية أن تتولى القسمة والاستدخال والتخارج والبيع وذلك بناء على تفويض من الورثة أو الشركاء في الملك أو بناء على حكم صادر من المحكمة المختصة.

ما يراه المجلس من أعمال تستلزم موافقته السابقة على قيام ادارة الهيئة بها.

ويجوز للمجلس أن يفوض رئيس الهيئة أو أحد منسوبيها أو لجنة من اللجان التي يشكلها في بعض هذه الاختصاصات أو في غيرها والتي وردت في مواد أخرى من هذا النظام.

المادة الثامنة عشرة:

تتولى الهيئة ادارة الاموال المشتركة بين المشمولين بهذا النظام وغيرهم بناء على موافقة الشركاء على الشيوع من غير المشمولين بهذا النظام أو بناء على قرار من المحكمة المختصة وتتقاضي في هذه الحالة نسبة لا تقل عن «5 بالمائة». من صافي عائد حصة غير المشمولين بهذا النظام.

ويجوز للهيئة أن تطلب من المحكمة المختصة أن تعهد بادارة نصيب المشمول بهذا النظام الى أقربائه أو الشركاء في الملك من غير المشمولين بهذا النظام على أن يلتزموا بتقديم حساب دوري الى الهيئة عن هذه الأموال وما يطرأ عليها من ربح أو خسارة.

الفصل السادس:

التبليغ عن الوفاة وفقد الأهلية والغيبة..

المادة التاسعة عشرة:

يجب على ورثة المتوفى البالغين أو الاقارب المقيمين معه في معيشة واحدة أو الموظفين العموميين الذين أثبتوا الوفاة أو غيرهم أن يبلغوا الهيئة خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر بوفاة كل شخص توفي عن حمل أو قصر أو عديمي أهلية أو ناقصيها أو غائبين أو مفقودين أو مجهولين وبوفاة الولي أو الوصي أو القيم أو الناظر أو الوكيل عن الغائب.

ويجب على الأقارب كذلك أن يبلغوا الهيئة عن فقد أهلية أحد أفراد الأسرة أو غيابه أو فقده إذا كان مقيماً معهم في معيشة واحدة خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر.

المادة العشرون:

بجب على الوصي أو الولي على الحمل أن يبلغ الهيئة خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر بانقضاء مدة الحمل أو بانفصاله حيا أو ميتا.

المادة الحادية والعشرون:

يجب على الاطباء ومديري المستشفيات والسلطات الإدارية والقضائية أن يبلغوا الهيئة خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر عن حالات نقص الأهلية أو فقدها الناشئة عن عاهة عقلية بمجرد ثبوت ذلك لديهم أثناء تأدية أعمالهم.

المادة الثانية والعشرون :

على المحاكم أن تبلغ الهيئة خلال ثلاثة أيام على الأكثر عن الاوصياء والقيمين والأولياء والنظار الذين عينتهم هذه المحاكم لتتمكن الهيئة من الاشراف على تصرفاتهم طبقا لنصوص هذا النظام.

المادة الثالثة والعشرون:

على جميع الجهات الحكومية وغير الحكومية موافاة الهيئة بما تطلبه من بيانات ومستندات تتصل باختصاصها أو بالمشمولين بهذا النظام. الفصل السابع حصر الأموال والتحفظ عليها.

المادة الرابعة والعشرون:

تقوم الهيئة عند ورود حصر الورثة أو البلاغات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة للمحافظة على حقوق المشمولين بهذا النظام وحصر أموالهم الثابتة والمنقولة وجميع ما لهم من حقوق وما عليهم من التزامات. ولها في سبيل ذلك التحقق مما تحويه مساكنهم والاماكن التي في حيازتهم وكذلك الاماكن الاخرى التي ترجح لديها وجود أموال لهم فيها وذلك بحضور واحد أو أكثر من الورثة البالغين بعد ابلاغ جميع الورثة البالغين بذلك أو بحضور مندوب من المحكمة المختصة أو أحد أعضاء هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام.

ولها تسلم الاموال والمنشآت واداراتها طبقا لنصوص هذا النظام.

المادة الخامسة والعشرون:

لا يجوز لأي من الورثة أو غيرهم أو شركاء المتوفى عن قصر أو حمل المشمولين بهذا النظام التصرف في أموال التركة أو المال المشترك اعتباراً من تاريخ الوفاة وحتى حصر الهيئة لهذه الاموال.

ويعد باطلا كل تصرف يتم خلال هذه الفترة بغير اذن كتابي من الجهة المختصة في الهيئة. على أن يتم حصر التركة خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ ابلاغ الهيئة بالوفاة مع مراعاة مبادرة الهيئة باتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة فيما يتصل بالاحتياجات المعيشية والمسائل الضرورية في هذا الشأن.

المادة السادسة والعشرون:

تسرى أحكام المادة «الخامسة والعشرون» من هذا النظام على شركاء المحجور عليه أو الغائب أو من لا يعرف له وارث من تاريخ الحكم بالحجر أو بثبوت الغيبة أو بثبوت عدم ظهور وارث. وتسري المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة «الخامسة والعشرين» من هذا النظام من تاريخ صدور الحكم.

المادة السابعة والعشرون:

اذا رأت الهيئة أن طلب الولاية على المشمولين بهذا النظام أو سلبها أو وقفها ممن تشرف عليهم يستغرق فترة من الزمن يخشى خلالها ضياع حق أو التصرف في الاموال فعلى الهيئة أن تتقدم للمحكمة المختصة لتأذن باتخاذ أي إجراء من الإجراءات التحفظية التي تراها مناسبة.

المادة الثامنة والعشرون:

تقدم الهيئة طلبا للمحكمة المختصة طبقا لهذا النظام متى توافرت الشروط الشرعية والنظامية لهذا الطلب بالآتي الحكم بالحجر على البالغ اذا تبين فيه عارض من عوارض الأهلية أو الحكم بإثبات الغيبة للغائب أو بعدم ظهور وارث للميت.

رفع الحجر أو إثبات عودة الغائب أو وفاته أو إثبات وجود وارث.

ويتبع في هذه الطلبات الأحكام المقررة شرعا بشأن الدعاوى.

المادة التاسعة والعشرون:

للهيئة الاعتراض على جميع الأحكام والقرارات غير النهائية في الدعاوى التي تكون طرفا فيها والطعن فيها بطرق الطعن المقررة شرعا ونظاما.

المادة الثلاثون

اذا غاب الولي أو الوصي أو القيم أو الوكيل أو الناظر أو حجر عليه أو قصر في ادارة أموال المشمولين بهذا النظام فعلى الهيئة أن تطلب من المحكمة المختصة عزله وتعيين الهيئة أو غيرها حارسا لادارة الاموال حسب مقتضى الاحوال.

وعلى من صدر الحكم بتعيينه تسلم ما تحت يد المعزول من أموال واثبات ذلك مفصلا. ويلزم المقصر المعزول بتقديم حساب مفصل عن مدة ادارته خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ صدور الحكم. فاذا امتنع عن تقديم هذا الحساب رفع الامر الى المحكمة.

المادة الحادية والثلاثون

يجب على الهيئة أن تطلب من المحكمة المختصة تعيين وصي للخصومة في الحالات الآتية

اذا تعارضت مصلحة المشمول بهذا النظام مع مصلحة الهيئة.

اذا تعارضت مصلحة المشمول بهذا النظام مع مصلحة وليه أو وصية أو القيم عليه أو ناظر الوقف.

الفصل الثامن

انتهاء ولاية الهيئة

المادة الثانية والثلاثون

تنتهي ولاية الهيئة على المشمولين بهذا النظام في الحالات الآتية

بلوغ القاصر رشده وثبوت ذلك شرعا أو وفاته الا اذا رأت المحكمة المختصة وجود سبب شرعي يستدعي استمرار الولاية بناء على طلب هذه الهيئة أو ذوي الشأن.

رفع الحجر عن المحجور عليهم أو عودة الولاية للولي أو عودة الغائب أو المفقود أو ثبوت وجود وارث أو معرفة المجهول بناء على حكم المحكمة المختصة.

ويجوز للمحكمة المختصة أن تنهي ولاية الهيئة على أي من المشمولين بهذا النظام اذا رأت أن في ذلك مصلحة له.

ويجب على الهيئة تسليم الاموال التي تحت يدها سواء الثابتة أو المنقولة الى ذوي الشأن متى زالت ولايتها عن أي من المشمولين بهذا النظام في مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر من تاريخ ابلاغها بذلك. ويتم التسليم بموجب محضر يوقع عليه رئيس الهيئة أو من ينيبه. فاذا تخلف ذوو الشأن عن تسلم أموالهم خلال مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ دعوتهم لذلك دون عذر تقبله الهيئة فعلى الهيئة أن ترفع الامر الى المحكمة المختصة لتعيين حارس لتسلم تلك الاموال على أن تستمر الهيئة في ادارة أموالهم وتتقاضى في هذه الحالة نسبة (20 بالمائه) من صافي عائد الاستثمار حتى اصدار الحكم من المحكمة المختصة وتخصص هذه النسبة لما يعود بالنفع العام على جميع الاغراض التي أنشئت الهيئة من أجلها.

الفصل التاسع

الاحكام العامة

المادة الثالثة والثلاثون

لا يجوز لاعضاء مجلس ادارة الهيئة ومنسوبيها ومن يمثلها أن يفشوا شيئا مما وقفوا عليه من أسرار الهيئة بسبب مباشرتهم لأعمالها ولا أن يشتروا أو يستأجروا مالا من أموال المشمولين بهذا النظام ولا أن يبيعوا الهيئة أو يؤجروها بهذه الصفة شيئا من أموالهم أو يقايضوها عليه سواء كان ذلك بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر ولو كان بطريق المزاد العلني أو أن يدخلوا بصفتهم الشخصية طرفا في أي عقد تنفذه الهيئة أو تشرف عليه.

ويبطل كل تصرف يتم مخالفا لما ذكر في هذه المادة.

المادة الرابعة والثلاثون

مع عدم الاخلال بما تقضي به أحكام الشريعة الاسلامية والانظمة المرعية يعاقب كل من يخالف أحكام هذا النظام بغرامة مالية لا تزيد عن مائة ألف ريال وبالسجن مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثين يوما أو باحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

المادة الخامسة والثلاثون

تختص المحاكم بتقرير العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة (الرابعة والثلاثون) من هذا النظام ولها ايقاع عقوبات أشد اذا رأت ذلك وتتولى الهيئة مهمة الادعاء في هذا الشأن.

المادة السادسة والثلاثون

يجوز لذوي الشأن الاعتراض على القرارات الصادرة من الهيئة أو ما تتخذه من تصرفات حيالهم وذلك الى الجهة المختصة حسب القواعد الشرعية والانظمة المرعية.

المادة السابعة والثلاثون

مع عدم الاخلال بحق ديوان المراقبة العامة في الرقابة على حسابات الهيئة يعين مجلس الادارة مراقبا أو أكثر للحسابات من المرخص لهم بالعمل في المملكة ويحدد أتعابهم. واذا تعدد مراقبو الحسابات فانهم يكونون مسؤولين بالتضامن عن أعمالهم أمام الهيئة. ويرفع تقرير مراقب الحسابات الى مجلس الادارة ويزود ديوان المراقبة العامة ووزير العدل بنسخة منه.

المادة الثامنة والثلاثون

السنة المالية للهيئة هي السنة المالية للدولة واستثناء من ذلك تبدأ السنة المالية الاولى من تاريخ نفاذ هذا النظام.

المادة التاسعة والثلاثون

تحل الهيئة العامة للولاية على أموال القاصرين ومن في حكمهم محل ادارة بيوت المال التابعة لوزارة العدل وتؤول اليها ما لهذه الإدارة ولبيوت المال في المحاكم من حقوق وما عليها من التزامات.

يلغي هذا النظام كل ما يتعارض معه من أحكام عدا نظام مجلس الأوقاف الأعلى الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي ذي الرقم /م/ 35 / والتاريخ 18 / 7 / 1386ه ولائحة تنظيم الاوقاف الخيرية الصادرة بقرار مجلس الوزراء ذي الرقم / 80 / والتاريخ 29 /1 / 1393ه

المادة الأربعون

يصدر رئيس مجلس الادارة (وزير العدل) اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا النظام.

المادة الحادية والاربعون

ينشر هذا النظام في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به بعد مضي تسعين يوما من تاريخ نشره.

----------

